# Brass brush to remove old wax



## IslandCrow

In my reading, I've seen a couple methods to remove the old wax prior to doing a hot wax on your board. Although using a base cleaner seems to be the most common (and what I've been using), the other I've seen is to use a brass brush. Are we talking about a brush with actual brass bristles? I know this is probably pretty self explanatory, but it just doesn't seem like I'd want to use metal on my board. I'd also love to hear any pros and cons for using a base cleaner versus a brass brush.


----------



## qsilvr99

You don't use one over the other. Use the brass brush first to try and get old wax out, then wipe down with base cleaner. Repeat this twice. Make sure to give adequate time for base cleaner to evaporate before you try and hot wax.


----------



## crazyface

whats a good alternative to base cleaner?


----------



## 209Cali

crazyface said:


> whats a good alternative to base cleaner?



I believe lemon or lime juice does the job just fine? I could be wrong though


----------



## Mr. Polonia

Any citric based cleaner will remove the wax.

A Brass brush is used before you apply wax. this brush removes all dirt and crap from the base so that way you can apply wax on a clean surface.

If u really want to clean out old wax then do the hot scrape method.
Apply wax, heat it in with an iron, and while the wax is still warm and moldy, immediately scrape it off. The warm wax will stick to the old wax and when u scrape it, the warm wax will pull out the old wax and therefore it cleans out the pores:thumbsup:


----------



## IslandCrow

Great, thanks for the clarification. It seemed like all the instructions on this I've read either use the brass brush or the base cleaner, but not both. . .the step may have just been left out. I did just read about the hot scrape method. I may have to give that a try. 

So, I'm kind of assuming no direct response means yes, but just to clarify, a brass brush is indeed a brush with brass bristles, correct?


----------



## Mr. Polonia

IslandCrow said:


> Great, thanks for the clarification. It seemed like all the instructions on this I've read either use the brass brush or the base cleaner, but not both. . .the step may have just been left out. I did just read about the hot scrape method. I may have to give that a try.
> 
> So, I'm kind of assuming no direct response means yes, but just to clarify, a brass brush is indeed a brush with brass bristles, correct?


you can use the brass brush to remove dirt from the base and then the base cleaner to dissolve the rest.
But a brass brush is really all that you need to reapply wax after riding. The base cleaner will just be overkill.

If ur planning on stripping your entire base to do a thorough wax job then you can use base cleaner...*but be aware that base cleaners dry out your base*.

Use the hot scrape method 2 or 3 times to be on the safer side.

And yes a brass brush has brass bristles.


----------



## Bubalouie

IslandCrow said:


> So, I'm kind of assuming no direct response means yes, but just to clarify, a brass brush is indeed a brush with brass bristles, correct?


Yes, it has brass bristles, but make sure you dont go get a grill scraper with brass bristles, these will dig into your base and cause problems. Check your local boardshop for tuning supplies (not often available here), or go somewhere like SlideWright-Active Life and Multi-Sport Tools and Wares or Tognar ski tuning tools, ski wax and waxing tools, snowboard wax, and Ski repair, waxing, and tuning advice for a good brass brush




Mr. Polonia said:


> If ur planning on stripping your entire base to do a thorough wax job then you can use base cleaner...*but be aware that base cleaners dry out your base*.


I agree completely. If you wax your board regularly, you are making your board faster every time. The more waxes, the faster you can go. Pro racers may put 60 waxes on before ever riding their skis, just as prep. As soon as you use a base cleaner, you are pretty much cutting down on the affect numerous waxes have benefitted you, and are drying out your base.

--buba


----------



## Cavman

A simple way to remove dripped candle wax from carpet was to put newspaper over it and hit it with a warm iron. The wax melted and was drawn into the news paper.

Could this method be used to remove old wax from boards? That news paper will suck up the liquified wax real quick.


----------



## Bubalouie

You dont want to suck the wax out of the base of the board, you just want to remove any wax sitting on top of the base so that the base material and structure are exposed to the snow. The newspaper would act the same way as using Fiberlene does. I would also think that the inks from the paper would end up staining the base of the board.

--buba


----------



## NYCboarder

a brass brush wont scatch up or dmg your base? it seems a bit harsh? 
Can i buy any ol' brash brush from home depot?


----------



## Bubalouie

NYCboarder said:


> a brass brush wont scatch up or dmg your base? it seems a bit harsh?
> Can i buy any ol' brash brush from home depot?


Definitely not just any brush from Home Depot. There are brushes specifically designed for tuning skis and snowboards. If you are not willing to spend the money on a brass brush that is made for tuning, a good, cheaper alternative is to use abrasive fiber pads. There are different ones made specifically for tuning, but the green ones that you get at the grocery store in the cleaning section are not a bad alternative, provided they don't come with soap in them. You will want the ones that are just flat, green scrubbies with no sponge attached.

Green scrubbies don't do nearly as well at removing old wax, they will usually be enough for the casual tuner.

--buba


----------



## john doe

I wasn't able to find any brass or copper brushes at Home Depot or Lowes. The only brush I found was at Ace and it was a tire cleaning brush. Works prety good.


----------



## legallyillegal

there's nothing specific about brushes

copper/bronze/brass/etc is softer than steel

hardware store - paint section


----------



## slyder

Home Depot brass brush:










Brass or Bronze, both are very soft metals and will clean the base without being to abrasive 



















-Slyder


----------

